# Players needed for Toronto, ON



## ascendance (Mar 10, 2002)

I need players for D&D and/or SLA Industries.  I have 1 player so far.  I need 2 more.


----------



## Snofox (Mar 14, 2002)

I may know someone acsii, he's not in TO, but relatively close (Fergus), look for Bayn in the chat room, tell him I sent ya


----------

